# First Ever Tour



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

As some of you will know we are new to motor homing and are looking forward to a 'Try-before-you-buy' trip in May.
We are hiring a Motor Home (Chausson Flash 04) and embarking on our first ever tour.
Our original plan was to tour the North/West of Scotland. However, as our hire is only for 7 days we have decided to stick to the area between Isle's of Mull and Skye.
Having investigated the area, I am looking for some advice. Should I book a 'Hopscotch' ferry ticket now or just pay as I go on the trip? There would be 3 ferry crossings.
Any views would be gratefully received.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hopscotch is far cheaper than ad hoc booking - well, it certainly used to be!! Which 3 crossings are you going to take?
Bill


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bill_OR said:


> Hopscotch is far cheaper than ad hoc booking - well, it certainly used to be!! Which 3 crossings are you going to take?
> Bill


Oban - Craignure
Tobermorey - Kilchoan
Mallaig - Armadale

Hopscotch ticket is £155

The main problem with the Hopscotch ticket is that you are tied to set departures on the first and last of the 3 crossings.
Nick


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Nick,
That's the same 3 crossings we used on our trip a couple of years ago. We may have had fixed bookings for the 1st and last crossing but on the last leg we just turned up (a couple of days before our scheduled departure) and we were put on the next departure without any hassle or extra cost.
Bill


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well the trip is over and done! Had a great time although didn't have the best of starts. Our main route was tragically closed due to a motorcyclist death! Lost time with the detour!
We drove straight to Skye but due to severe wind and rain we only stayed one night near Portree (Toravaig Caravan Park) good facilities at a reasonable rate. Having abandoned Skye we headed North on the mainland and stopped at C&CC Kinlochewe. Having gotten used to our hired Motorhome, Chausson Flash 04, we decided to try wilding it for a couple of nights at 2 great sites. The first at Inverasdale on Loch Ewe, fantastic views and we were the only ones there! The second was just inland from Dundonnel (A832), wild goats feeding on one side and red deer frolicking on the other. We then made our way back to drop off the motorhome via one night at Loch Ness Shores, Foyers and 2 nights at Milton of Fornab Caravan park, Pitlochry.
This was a try before you buy experience for us. We LEARNED A LOT!!!! We know what MH we want to buy and the Flash 04 confirmed for us that we do need a bigger MH for our European tour in 2016. Main thing the I personally learned is that I cannot drive for hours every day and only stop overnight and expect my missus to be happy! I think it will be one big day driving staying for a few days with the occasional few days driving with single overnight stays! Our European tour will have no set destination or timeframe! This is what limited us on this short tour of Scotland.
I think we have found a great way to spend our future together in the twilight of our youth!!!!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time.:grin2:
It is a great way to see were you are touring,and was a great idea to try before you buy.
Good luck with finding your motorhome,and let us know what you finally decide on!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well done, Nick, glad you enjoyed yourself. It certainly is a steep learning curve. The great thing about MHing is that, if somewhere doesn't turn out to be as good as expected, you can just move on at short notice. With a one-week holiday there is a temptation to try and fit in too much. A longer break allows one to chill and slow down the mindset.

I'm still a noob and have done some trips that involved meeting up with other people, and therefore there was a timetable of sorts. I had to achieve more mileage than I really wanted to. My next trip will hopefully be open-ended, and I'd like to think 100 miles a day is plenty followed by a couple of days of dog-walking and sightseeing and relaxing with the occasional G&T.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it and its been a useful learning curve.

Your dead right about doing loads of driving, especially when you have more time. When we first set off into Europe we ping pong balled around like crazy. Now its a long drive to Dover, a second day long drive into France or east through Belgium and then its relax mode. 40 miles a day tops and if we find somewhere we like we just stay there until we are bored of it. Fitting Solar panels was a great move for us as well as we are seldom on hookup and it takes the pressure off to move or to try and find somewhere to charge.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You'll find you do different distances from one day to another.


I drove 550km across France in one day last year and enjoyed it without getting tired. Other times I lose concentration after 200km. All depends on the environs. If time is available, I like to stop 4 days in one spot - one day to catch up with chores, one day to do nothing much, and two days to sightsee etc. You will find your own rhythm and favourite places.


Good luck with your MH hunt. That's fun and the feeling the day you go fetch your very own is the best!


----------

